
Chrome's HTTP/2 GREASE experiment results - pimterry
https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/ietf-http-wg/2020JulSep/0202.html
======
pimterry
For the unfamiliar, GREASE is a technique originally developed for TLS, to
ensure that clients & servers correctly handle unexpected & unusual (but
valid) inputs, and thereby that the protocol can continue evolve in future:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8701#section-1](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8701#section-1)

